# [MI] inst. gentoo aiuto G5/x86 questa sera

## codadilupo

lo so che sembra un annuncio, ma é solo perché lo é  :Wink: 

Questa sera dalle 20.30 in poi saro' a rho, in via marziale, 9 (sede del MiLUG) per aiutare due ragazzi ad installare Gentoo, rispettivamente su un G5 dual processor e su un athlon3700+. Chiedo quindi, a chi fosse disponibile, di venire a darmi una mano. Tra l'altro partiro' direttamente da milano in auto, quindi potremmo trovarci per un miniGentooPubPreInst ('sti nomi stan diventando sempre piu' lunghi  :Wink: ) e ovviamente il trasporto milano/rho/casa_vostra é incluso nell'offerta  :Wink: 

Venghino siori !!  :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## otaku

io sono di rho, quindi idealmente sarei gia qui  :Smile: 

per il miniGentooPubPreInst a rho c'è un posto carino dove vendono la birra a neanche tanto...

@coda: ti ho aggiunto nella lista di icq, magari ci si accorda meglio  :Smile: 

----------

## oRDeX

@Coda: io sarei felice di partecipare all'operazione, visto che il viaggio è incluso nell'offerta, passi tu da Brindisi?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> @Coda: io sarei felice di partecipare all'operazione, visto che il viaggio è incluso nell'offerta, passi tu da Brindisi?    

 

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> e ovviamente il trasporto milano/rho/casa_vostra é incluso nell'offerta 

 

Se tu arrivi a milano, poi io ti riporto a brindisi  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> quindi potremmo trovarci per un miniGentooPubPreInst

 

Riciclo il thread per proporre un FullGentooPubPostInst dove potrai allietarci con il racconto delle tue vicissitudini (e dove io posso consegnare le magliette a ---willy---  :Razz: ) sietro un boccale alcolico.

Come data suggerirei Martedì 21 Giugno, solita ora (18.30), solito posto.

Chi c'é?

----------

## xchris

Martedi'?

Non so cosa faccio domani.... figuriamoci Martedi'  :Laughing: 

Vedro' di esserci...

Come e' andata ieri coda?

----------

## jikko

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come data suggerirei Martedì 21 Giugno, solita ora (18.30), solito posto.
> 
> Chi c'é?

 

mm, se si spostasse un po' piu' vicino al week?, comunque penso di esserci.

p.s. ma se provassimo a trovare un net-caffe-pub o quel che e' ?, il "solito posto" e' carino, ma e' sempre lo stesso  :Razz: 

----------

## ---willy---

randomaze, per me martedi va bene, il problema è che il mio amico che ha comprato le magliette con me mercoledi ha un esame (e dovrebbe proprio finire per le 18.30), quindi non può nè mart nè merc. 

ma d'altro canto giovedi non posso io  :Very Happy:   quindi si slitterebbe a venerdi. perciò non saprei....al max lui non viene  :Sad: 

voialtri che dite??

----------

## federico

Ragazzi, e Coda in particolare, avrei voluto esserci solo che ho un esame (che non passero' ad ogni modo, ma dovrei provarci quantomeno) lunedi 20 e sono un po' tirato coi tempi (nondimeno visto che -davvero- non ho possibilita' di passarlo sono anche un po' demoralizzato su questa cosa)

----------

## ---willy---

 *federico wrote:*   

> avrei voluto esserci solo che ho un esame lunedi 20

 

ma il gentoopub dovrebbe essere dopo il 20....

 *federico wrote:*   

> sono anche un po' demoralizzato su questa cosa

 

dai forza!!!! non mi si può abbattere il creatore dei due script più fighi che uso!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

 *---willy--- wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   avrei voluto esserci solo che ho un esame lunedi 20 
> 
> ma il gentoopub dovrebbe essere dopo il 20....

 

Sto fulminando penso  :Smile:  Che giorno e'?

 *---willy--- wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *federico wrote:*   sono anche un po' demoralizzato su questa cosa 
> 
> dai forza!!!! non mi si può abbattere il creatore dei due script più fighi che uso!!! 

 

Quali? Magari te ne propongo altri  :Smile:  Eh c'e' sta materia che si chiama "linguaggi ed automi" della quale davvero non capisco nulla, hai presente quando leggi e dici "ma che vuol dire?" ? ecco, a pochi giorni dall'esame io ancora non ho imparato neanche il primo capitolo di tutto quello che dovrei sapere...

----------

## ---willy---

 *federico wrote:*   

> Sto fulminando penso  Che giorno e'?

 

bè, ancora non si sa di sicuro, però randomaze ha proposto martedi 21

 *federico wrote:*   

> Quali? Magari te ne propongo altri  Eh c'e' sta materia che si chiama "linguaggi ed automi" della quale davvero non capisco nulla, hai presente quando leggi e dici "ma che vuol dire?" ? ecco, a pochi giorni dall'esame io ancora non ho imparato neanche il primo capitolo di tutto quello che dovrei sapere...

 

come ti capisco..... :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

osdvol.py e spegni.py  :Wink:  ottimo davvero anche quello per monitorare lo stato della batteria, ma dato che ho xfce e comprende un plugin per questo, allora uso quello di xfce in combinazione con spegni.py  :Very Happy:  tnx!!!

----------

## federico

 *---willy--- wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Sto fulminando penso  Che giorno e'? 
> 
> bè, ancora non si sa di sicuro, però randomaze ha proposto martedi 21
> 
>  *federico wrote:*   Quali? Magari te ne propongo altri  Eh c'e' sta materia che si chiama "linguaggi ed automi" della quale davvero non capisco nulla, hai presente quando leggi e dici "ma che vuol dire?" ? ecco, a pochi giorni dall'esame io ancora non ho imparato neanche il primo capitolo di tutto quello che dovrei sapere... 
> ...

 

Martedi 21 sera? Ci sono

UHm.. Hai utilizzato lo "spegni.py" senza "batterycharge.py" e funziona? Cavoli questa e' nuova  :Smile:  Pure io utilizzo xfce ma non lo sapevo che c'era un modo diverso per far funzionare questi programmi  :Smile:  Mi spieghi che hai fatto? Eheh concordo sulla vitalita' di questo spegnitore, non sai quante volte lasciavo il portatile acceso senza corrente in giro per casa e poi me lo dimenticavo li e si spegneva di botto  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *---willy--- wrote:*   

> bè, ancora non si sa di sicuro, però randomaze ha proposto martedi 21

 

Si ma per me non ci sarebbero problemi nello spostare il tutto al venerdì così ci avviciniamo al fine settimana (come richiesto da jikko) e veniamo incontro ai toui amici....

jikko, il "solito bar" presenta una serie di vantaggi, tra cui quello di essere ottimamente collegato (treni, metro, passante) ed é ormai ben conosciuto... in ogni caso si acettano anche nuove proposte.

----------

## ---willy---

allora Ã¨ deciso per venerdi?? poi mi fate sapere qual'Ã¨ il "solito bar"??  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *---willy--- wrote:*   

> allora Ã¨ deciso per venerdi?? poi mi fate sapere qual'Ã¨ il "solito bar"?? 

 

Non so, attendiamo notizie anche da parte di federico. xchris e gli altri  :Wink: 

questo sarebbe "il solito bar".

----------

## xchris

venerdi' prox vero?

if venerdi_prox:

         xchris.presente=True

ciao

----------

## .:deadhead:.

chi viene al movida tiri una riga  :Very Happy: 

------------------------------------

deadhead il 24 c'è

----------

## jikko

-----------------------------

così va bene  :Confused:   :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

Venerdi questo sono alla citta' del gioco con mio fratello per il FNM !

----------

## thewally

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se tu arrivi a milano, poi io ti riporto a brindisi 
> 
> Coda

 

Da Genova va bene lo stesso?  :Very Happy: 

The Wally

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *federico wrote:*   

> Venerdi questo sono alla citta' del gioco con mio fratello per il FNM !

 Cos'è?

----------

## federico

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Venerdi questo sono alla citta' del gioco con mio fratello per il FNM ! Cos'è?

 

Friday Night Magic, mio fratello e' un giocatore "professionista"  :Smile:  di Magic e io sono il suo "sparring partner" gli avevo detto che sarei andato con lui stasera...

----------

## ---willy---

ragazzi, ma stiamo parlando TUTTI di venerdi 24 vero?? ...o no??  :Rolling Eyes: 

---------------------------------------

venerdi 24 ....presente!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Io parlando di venerdi questo intendo oggi... :/

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Io parlando di venerdi questo intendo oggi... :/

 

Ehm pensavo si intuisse che intendevo il 24.  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

Hola a tutti. A me va bene sia martedi' che venerdi', ma preferisco venerdi'  :Wink: 

P.S.: purtroppo siamo risuciti solo a metà, nell'impresa  :Sad: 

L'athlon é andato via liscio, mentre il G5 non ne vuole sapere. Siamo nelle condizioni riportate al link: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-349962.html

Mi rivolgo ai macchisti: se avete idee, o siete a conoscenza di impedimenti dirimenti, fatemi sapere, por favor  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## jikko

raga che si e' deciso?

----------

## randomaze

 *jikko wrote:*   

> raga che si e' deciso?

 

Venerdì 24 ore 18.30.

"solito posto"  :Razz: 

Presenti:

randomaze (avrei un rilascio ma non dovrebbero esserci problemi... spero!)

deadhead

xchris

codadilupo

jikko

---willy---

federico (?)

EDIT: Lista aggiornata dopo le precisazioni di willy e jikko

----------

## jikko

ok arrivo in ritardo ma arrivo:)

@randomaze: la ritiro anche adesso  :Razz:  ----------------------------------

----------

## ---willy---

ehi, io l'ho tirata la linea!!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Venerdì 24 ore 18.30.
> 
> "solito posto" 
> ...

 

Io venerdi verso le 6 devo essere dall'altro capo dell'universo quindi devo declinare -a malincuore- l'invito alla serata!

Fede

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Io venerdi verso le 6 devo essere dall'altro capo dell'universo 

 

Beh se ti muovi a velocità siderale potresti arrivare per le 18.30  :Razz: 

----------

## codadilupo

Okey, torno IT per un momento, e vi dico che siamo riusciti a fare il boot !!!!

Ora si pensava di installare da remoto, ma.... il tapino ha problemi di nat, ergo, non riesco ad accederci via ssh  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Qualcuno sa se é possibile, in maniera semplice, bypassare la questione dal livecd  :Rolling Eyes:  ?

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Thu Nov 23, 2006 9:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Io venerdi verso le 6 devo essere dall'altro capo dell'universo  
> 
> Beh se ti muovi a velocità siderale potresti arrivare per le 18.30 

 

Vorrei essere cosi' Sideralis  :Smile:  peroì non penso di riuscire ad iniziare una cosa alle 6 e finirla in tempo utile per una piacevole serata con voi, ragazzi!

----------

## federico

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Okey, torno IT per un momento, e vi dico che siamo riusciti a fare il boot !!!!
> 
> Ora si pensava di installare da remoto, ma.... il tapino ha fastweb, ergo, non riesco ad accederci via ssh 
> 
> Qualcuno sa se é possibile, in maniera semplice, bypassare la questione dal livecd  ?
> ...

 

uhM... non puo' connettersi lui a te e fare un port forwarding via ssh ? Qualcosa sulla falsa riga di questo:

http://www.sideralis.net/download.php?type=1&target=tunnelssh.txt

----------

## otaku

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Okey, torno IT per un momento, e vi dico che siamo riusciti a fare il boot !!!!
> 
> Ora si pensava di installare da remoto, ma.... il tapino ha fastweb, ergo, non riesco ad accederci via ssh 
> 
> Qualcuno sa se é possibile, in maniera semplice, bypassare la questione dal livecd  ?
> ...

 

io ho fastweb... se c'è bisogno di qualsiasi cosa contate pure su di me (esami permettendo  :Smile: )

----------

## federico

 *otaku wrote:*   

> io ho fastweb... se c'è bisogno di qualsiasi cosa contate pure su di me (esami permettendo )

 

Si ma non sei utente Sideralis  :Rolling Eyes:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## codadilupo

ATTENZIONE ATTENZIONE  :Wink: 

Dopo il GentooPub di 'sta sera, alle ore ventuno (21.00) al Teatro Litta, Grande Concerto con Andrea Parodi, Massimiliano Larocca, Del Sangre, Jono Manson, Stefano Barotti, Roberta Carrieri. Madrina della manifestazione "Chansonnier" sarà Marisa Sannia (randomaze, non puoi mancare  :Rolling Eyes: ).

Biglietto, credo, sui 10 euro.

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Fri Jun 24, 2005 12:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xchris

come si chiamava il solito posto?

----------

## codadilupo

 *xchris wrote:*   

> come si chiamava il solito posto?

 

si chiama "a due minuti a piedi da casa tua" aka Movida  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## xchris

ah ecco  :Smile: 

10x

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> (randomaze, non puoi mancare ).

 

Invece non ci sarò...  :Crying or Very sad: 

EDIT: Non ci sarò si riferisce al teatro post-pub... al pub ci sono eccome  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

buuuuu... :Sad: 

ecco dove ci troviamo: http://maps.google.com/maps?q=45.482+,+9.188&ll=45.482862,9.187381&spn=0.006641,0.010332&t=k&hl=en

----------

## jikko

@xcris bella sta mappa  :Smile:  nn l' avevo mai vista  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

si e' molto bella anche se Milano fa tristezza.... tutto grigio

nel thread sondaggio sulla localizzazione di tutti noi avevo proposto la cosa... ma non e' stato considerato molto  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2521690.html#2521690

ciao

----------

## .:deadhead:.

deadhead si scusa per il pacco  :Embarassed: 

La giornata è stata qualcosa di indicibile: prendete Murphy e fategli venire l'ulcera...

beh cosa m sono perso  :Sad:  chi ci fù alla fine?

----------

## codadilupo

Le prime foto sulla galleria dei gechi http://www.gechi.it/gallery/

Jikko posterà le sue  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## gutter

Un fine settimana di questi salgo a Milano solo per venire al GentooPub  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ---willy---

@gutter: effettivamente al GentooPub ho chiesto di te, ma non credevo venissi dalla sicilia apposta apposta!!  :Very Happy:  (anche se m'hanno detto di qualcuno che ha fatto qualcosa del genere..... :Wink:  )

----------

## gutter

 *---willy--- wrote:*   

> @gutter: effettivamente al GentooPub ho chiesto di te

 

Spero che la gente mi abbia fatto una buona pubblicità  :Wink: 

Se qualcuno mi ospita per un fine settimana è possibile che mi faccia vivo  :Very Happy: 

/me scroccone  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

